# Paint Creek State park



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey guys, I’ve been to paint creek a few times and while we manage to find some fish, that lake seems a little tougher to find bigger fish. I’m just curious if anyone has any tips to fishing that lake. 

Water temp was around 83 degrees last weekend on the main lake. 

Thanks


----------



## dhf125 (May 5, 2014)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Hey guys, I’ve been to paint creek a few times and while we manage to find some fish, that lake seems a little tougher to find bigger fish. I’m just curious if anyone has any tips to fishing that lake.
> 
> Water temp was around 83 degrees last weekend on the main lake.
> 
> Thanks


I was at paint creek state park for a week in July. The fishing is tough at that lake for me. I have been going there for the last three years. Three years ago the crappie fishing was great. Every day I went out I caught at least 30 crappie. This year for the whole week I was there I caught less than 2 dozen crappie. The only good fishing I had up paint creek was catfish. There are some big catfish in that lake. I did catch some big bass along a windy shoreline a couple of days.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I've always had fair success on crappie, mostly cold weather fishing for me, but the saugeye fishing has always been hit or miss mostly miss for me 
I've always wanted to try it at nite under some lights but normally end up at R frk, the wbass and saugeye fishing are more dependable there (for me).
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I guess I should’ve mentioned that I’ll be fishing for bass. Lol 

There are quite a few crappie fisherman at that lake. I don’t see many fishing for bass when I go out there.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Way up in the arms of Rattlesnake and Paint Creek there’s lots of great cover for bass! Paint Creek has lots of rocky bluffs that always hold bass! The further up you go the better it gets!
If you stick to the rocky bluff banks on the main lake also you’ll catch plenty of bass. I’ve always done best with craw and shad colored cranks. No. 5 or 7 Rapalas. Lots of good areas.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

polebender said:


> Creek has lots of rocky bluffs that always hold bass!


 I always considered Paint a decent lake for Ky's, probably my pb spot was caught there on a blade while saugeye fishing, seemed like we always picked up a few each trip on accident---- but I never really targeted them.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

I agree, if you want Saugeye go somewhere else, but Bass, crappie and catfish are fair to good. Don't overlook the buoyed off hazard zone. On the south end of the hazard zone set up just casting distance from the shallow water and pull your bait back toward deep water. I have picked off a few slungers there looking for Saugeye. Follow the buoy line in shallow water back towards shore until it breaks into the old stream channel. Then work NE along that line into the small bay. I have found bass schooled up there at times...worth a check.


----------



## Alaskangiles (Aug 15, 2019)

Downstream wading under the spillway is pretty good for smallies. Or used to be a couple of years ago. Flipping tubes


----------

